# Fanart Sektion



## un4go10 (30. April 2007)

Wie wärs mal mit sowas ähnlichem wie einer Fan Art Sektion hier im Forum? 
Wo User ihre Werke (überwiegenend über WoW, HDRO usw.) vorstellen können und andere dann darüber mit ihnen Diskutieren können.
Zum Beispiel: Wie hast du das gemacht? Kannst du mir das mal erklären? Darf ich das auf meine Website stellen? etc.
Dann vllt. ein Kleiner Contest z.b. Kinderwoche in WoW oder Start von Herr der Ringe Online. Bastelt dazu eine Signatur/Avatar oder Desktophintergrund. Das ganze wird dann von der Community bewertet und der Beste gewinnt.

Vielleicht entdecken dann einige den Versteckten Künstler in sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermond (30. April 2007)

Ja, so was finde ich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Thravvn (5. Mai 2007)

da ich keinen anderen platz gefunden habe^^ hf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## un4go10 (6. Mai 2007)

Einfache Idee. Tolle Wirkung/Umsetzung.
Vorallem das Ende is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathlas (17. Mai 2007)

Hier ein paar meine Bilder.
Ich konnte leider nicht alle einscannen, kein Scanner mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nathlas T1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nathlas T2


----------



## un4go10 (18. Mai 2007)

Hab auch mal was gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




auch als 1600x1200 und 1024x768 Version verfügbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (22. Mai 2007)

Ja soeine Fanart Sektion wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was halten die zuständigen "Administratoren" davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## un4go10 (30. Mai 2007)

Die zuständigen Admins haben sich noch nicht dazu geäußert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denk mal noch ist die Anzahl der Interessierten zu klein,
als das sich irgendwas in der richtung ergeben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melfasa (2. Juni 2007)

ich bin erst 14, kann deshalb no net so gut zeichnen, aber hier meine bilder:
(PS: sieht in echt besser aus, net so grob, viel schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/2693/elfinwl4.jpg
http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/1107/untoterwi1.jpg
http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/5540/undeadrogueqz9.jpg
http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/9900/nightelfroguesx6.jpg


----------



## un4go10 (2. Juni 2007)

Melfasa schrieb:


> ich bin erst 14, kann deshalb no net so gut zeichnen



Was hast du denn sieht doch gut aus.
Ich kann nur mit Photoshop arbeiten. Mit Stiften hab ich gar nix am Hut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melfasa (2. Juni 2007)

dafür kann i net mit photoshop umgehen^^


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Juni 2007)

Könnte man in der Tat mal drüber nachdenken :>


----------



## Melfasa (4. Juni 2007)

das heißt, es könnte sowas kommen?


----------



## un4go10 (4. Juni 2007)

Wär ja toll.
Wenns dann nicht in so einem kleinen Thread rumdümpelt
würden es sicher mehr Leute beachten ^^


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2007)

Abwarten =) Ist zumindest schon mal notiert.


----------



## un4go10 (5. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Abwarten =) Ist zumindest schon mal notiert.



Aber bitte nicht den Zettel verlieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2007)

un4go10 schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht den Zettel verlieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zettel? Ist das diese komische Sache, für die man nen Stift braucht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## un4go10 (5. Juni 2007)

Ja weiß auch nicht genau...also google sagt ein Zettel ist das hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber wenn Google das sagt wirds wohl stimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (14. Oktober 2007)

Daaafüüür. Das wär ein echter Grund für mich mich hier mal mehr zu beteiligen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

